# Southeast Georgia



## mgeezy360 (Jun 25, 2011)

If you are in Georgia and willing to meetup, send me a message. Serious people only. We have a comprehensive setup here to overcome social anxiety.


----------



## cj123 (Nov 30, 2007)

aw I was just in Southeast, GA/northern florida area for two years but moved a few weeks ago. Good luck with starting a group!


----------

